# Deer hunting membership in Barbour County Alabama



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Hello All,



We currently have 9 Central Florida members with 1,000 + acres of heavily wooded private land leased in Barbour County Alabama and may need to fill 2 positions this coming Tuesday. The property is located 7 miles north of Clayton, and 2.5 miles west on CR 25. We have a house with 16 bunk beds , full kitchen / fridge freezer/ bathroom / living room and storage room. All electric, city water and septic tank. The lease is $700 per year. Travel trailers are welcome. 

750 acres of the property is locally owned and the property owners won't let us burn, so the property is heavily wooded. We do not bait or feed, so hunting is fair chase. Our members average age is around 50 years old, and we enjoy cooking out, and relaxing around a campfire. 

If you are looking for a place to do a lot of drinking and getting rowdy, this is not the place you are looking for. We abide by the laws, and respect others. 

If you think you might be interested or know someone who might be , please email me. I will be filling these positions within the next 2 weeks.

Thanks,

Patman


----------



## Reelfun27 (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## MakoMove09 (Feb 25, 2008)

This isn't TriDelta Hunting club is it?


----------



## MakoMove09 (Feb 25, 2008)

Disregard that question - I meant to ask if you know of TriDelta hunting club and if so, how close are you to it? And finally, is your club on Dixon Timber land?


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm not familiar with that club, but both Shiloh and Southern Clubs are right next door to us. We lease roughly 750 acres from 4 different local families, and an additional 250 acres from Wells Timber Co.. 

At the intersection of Hwy 51 and CR 25 at Mount Andrew go west approximately 2.5 miles and turn south on Homer Road. We have approximately 600 acres there and 2 more parcels in the same area with an additional 400 more acres. Barbour Management area is just to our east.

If you have any more questions you can email me at [email protected]


----------



## MakoMove09 (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks for the info - I used to hunt with TriDelta which is very near your club and also right outside of Clayton. They hunt on about 1200 acres and have since either lost or acquired more land which they lease from the Dixon Timber Co. of that area. Great land and huge bucks have been harvested in and around Barbour Co. as you know - also nice that it's close to the Management area. I hunt in Dale Co. now on land bordering the Choctawhatchee River and there may be a small chance of us looking for another club to join in the future. I know who to contact if the circumstances arise. Thanks again.


----------



## Deer (Nov 4, 2015)

*Membership*

I am interested in this lease please contact me bwm109ayahoo.com


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Deer said:


> I am interested in this lease please contact me bwm109ayahoo.com


This is 7 years old.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Lmao, atleast he joined up!!


----------

